# Unable to remove ZoneAlarm



## tuskhan (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey, so i tried to install ZoneAlarm on my Win10, it failed and said the program cant run on windows 10, i then noticed i still got it in my TaskManager so i cloed it, i then checked the "Programs and Feautures" and there is ZoneAlarm in there, so i clicked it and pressed uninstall, but it wont let me remove it, it says the windows failed to close the program from running! I tried SafeMode, still same problem.
Spent 1 hour googling for a fix, but everything is from 5 years ago and doesnt work.
Help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

* Zonealarm Removal Tool *
The latest versions have the uninstalled included in the installation
run the ZA uninstaller from Start > Programs > ZoneAlar

If possible, first try to run the universal uninstaller found at the link below. This tool will remove all ZoneAlarm data from your computer: When the download box pops up, choose Save, in the next box choose Save to Desktop. Restart the computer before running the tool.
http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/support/Dominica/CLEAN.exe

I have not tried but should run on w1o
right click and run as admin

otherwise 
revo free uninstaller
https://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

If the previous doesn't work, I found this link that should work. It says it'll uninstall the extreme version, but actually works on all. Hope this helps. https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/zonealarm-uninstall-tool/dl/58/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

on windows 10 first right click the ZA ( or other antivirus program) Icon in sys tray select shut down / pause protection / disable or whichever option it has there. then go to programs & features and uninstall


----------

